
A Browser Is a Search Engine - vaksel
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2009/06/browser-is-search-engine.html
======
GavinB
This video is a great reality check. The people in this video are probably
quite adept at getting around online, but have no idea how it actually works.

Many people refer to the address bar as their "google bar." I've heard seen
this in several customer service e-mails.

They may well be predicting the future. Google has combined web address and
search into one box, and with Wave they're bringing IM and e-mail under the
same roof.

------
dexen
Goes to prove Google has a very strong position on the market.

My guess is, a lot of people would choose Google as a provider of any
internet- or computer-related service or goods from among of several vendors.
And would trust Google with their data, be it private or related to their
business.

Google OS anybody?

~~~
mattyb
Surely you kid:

[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/07/introducing-google-
ch...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/07/introducing-google-chrome-
os.html)

~~~
dexen
Thanks, saw it long ago; it's pretty hard to miss the hottest topic on HN.

The comment was only to point out Google Chrome OS comes at really fitting
time. Five year ago, perhaps only a bunch of geeks would install it.Today,
every other casual user will be interested.

~~~
jrockway
* Five year ago, perhaps only a bunch of geeks would install it. Today, every other casual user will be interested.*

I would like to think this, but Android isn't really enjoying the success of
the iPhone. People like Google, but are still happy with alternatives.

